# Διαφήμιση με κρητική προφορά



## Earion (Feb 6, 2018)

Σημειώνω κάτι που με εντυπωσίασε: για πρώτη φορά στην ελληνική τηλεόραση (τουλάχιστον απ' όσο θυμάμαι εγώ) παρουσιάζεται σε διαφήμιση άνθρωπος να μιλάει με τοπική προφορά (όχι βαριά, αλλά ευδιάκριτη) σε διαφημιστικό που στοχεύει να τονίσει την ποιότητα. Μέχρι τώρα οι προφορές εκτός της καθιερωμένης σηματοδοτούσαν το επαρχιώτικο, το αδέξιο, το συμπλεγματικό, το αστείο, το παλαιό που το έχουμε αφήσει πίσω μας. Σε αυτό εδώ η προφορά συνδέεται με το σεβασμό στις ρίζες, με την εμπιστοσύνη στην παραδεδομένη γνώση, με την ποιότητα που θα μας ανυψώσει από τα χαμηλά όπου έχουμε πέσει.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 7, 2018)

Λίγο ρητορική, κλισεδιάρικη και πολύ αχνά κρητική είναι.

Αν μιλάμε για τοπικές προφορές σε διαφημίσεις, δεν έχει ταίρι το «έεις ξιφύγ;» της Τασούλας.


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2018)

Ασφαλώς και είναι κλισεδιάρικη. Αλλά το αξιοσημείωτο είναι, ξαναλέω, ότι η προφορά αυτή τη φορά δεν «πουλάει» γραφικότητα («αθώα ελληνική επαρχία»), «πουλάει ποιότητα».


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2018)

Έχεις ξεχάσει τη διαφήμιση των λαχανικών Μπαρμπα-Στάθης με την κυρία που έλεγε "απ'το περβόλι μας, κομπάρε". Κι εκεί η τοπική προφορά δήλωνε την ποιότητα των λαχανικών.


----------

